

Biology goes open source (2007) - TriinT
http://www.forbes.com/2007/02/12/novartis-genes-diabetes-research-biz-cz_mh_0212novartis.html

======
iamwil
So where's the link to the dataset? I can't find it. No link on the article
and no google juice.

Update: Here it is:
<http://www.broadinstitute.org/diabetes/scandinavs/index.html>

